# Wfd wtf?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Lock up your daughters & stock up on earplugs for World Fiddle Day.

http://www.worldfiddleday.com


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

You would prefer World Bagpipe Day?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

What,Me Fiddle...???...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> What,Me Fiddle...???...


Hahaha. 


(And a few extra words to make minimum characters required for reply)


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

George W. Bush always reminded me of Alfred E. Neuman


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bobb said:


> You would prefer World Bagpipe Day?


Oh God no.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny.

I've had the pleasure of playing in a guitar/fiddle duo for many years with a fiddler who can read music faster than any of us can read English. We get along very well and play mostly community events though we used to do weddings too. Light classical, celtic, folk, old time, and lots of swing tunes. I usually use an acoustic 6 string (steel string). 

Want fiddle tunes? The Fiddler's Fakebook (Oak publishing) has 500 of the most common.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

